# american pickers strikes again?



## creepn (Jan 15, 2012)

http://portland.craigslist.org/clk/bik/2801212554.html ugh


----------



## brownster69 (Jan 15, 2012)

*overpriced bike*

geez what is it with washington this is the second schwinn bike in two weeks that is waaaaay over priced


----------



## ohdeebee (Jan 15, 2012)

I'd sure like to find one of those $500 chains!


----------



## VintageSchwinn.com (Jan 15, 2012)

I live in Portland, and people are literally on crack in Vancouver, WA.  I don't get it.


----------



## creepn (Jan 15, 2012)

lol i emailed the guy he also says the heart sprocket is worth 500 dollers i just wished him good luck selling it


----------



## ohdeebee (Jan 15, 2012)

creepn said:


> lol i emailed the guy he also says the heart sprocket is worth 500 dollers i just wished him good luck selling it




With the chains and sprockets I have laying around, I think I may retire tomorrow! Not to mention the bikes!


----------



## how (Jan 15, 2012)

I dont know American Pickers are to blame for stupid high prices,,,Mike and Frank never over pay for a bike,,and never get way more than they pay and never bought a girls bike on the show ever.

I saw A Corvette on ebay today for 1999, I have a nicer one I would sell for 300


----------



## Boris (Jan 15, 2012)

VintageSchwinn.com said:


> I live in Portland, and people are literally on crack in Vancouver, WA.  I don't get it.




Simple solution Aaron, If you want to get it, move to Vancouver.


----------



## VintageSchwinn.com (Jan 15, 2012)

People email me via my website daily offering me "extremely rare and valuable antique Schwinn bikes" which 99.9 percent of the time are Breezes in poor condition or a Collegiate with flat tires that someone found in a junk pile.  Usually they only want around $1k for them.  Unfortunately I must always decline.  I don't get it.  
Who is out there convincing these people that they've just struck the lottery?


----------



## Boris (Jan 15, 2012)

VintageSchwinn.com said:


> People email me via my website daily offering me "extremely rare and valuable antique Schwinn bikes" which 99.9 percent of the time are Breezes in poor condition or a Collegiate with flat tires that someone found in a junk pile.  Usually they only want around $1k for them.  Unfortunately I must always decline.  I don't get it.
> Who is out there convincing these people that they've just struck the lottery?




This is how it works. They come to me first, I tell them it's worth $1000. and then I give them your email address.


----------



## chitown (Jan 16, 2012)

Dave,

You're like Allstate's mayhem. 

View attachment 38199


----------



## catfish (Jan 16, 2012)

creepn said:


> http://portland.craigslist.org/clk/bik/2801212554.html ugh




Did any one save the photos before the listing was deleted?  Would have liked to seen what was so valuable....


----------



## Boris (Jan 16, 2012)

chitown said:


> Dave,
> 
> You're like Allstate's mayhem.
> 
> View attachment 38199




The only reason that I'm this way, is because I'm just so damn frustrated that none of the paint stores in Portland carry the "Barn Fresh" paint that you recommended.


----------



## chitown (Jan 16, 2012)

Dave Marko said:


> ... none of the paint stores in Portland carry the "Barn Fresh" paint that you recommended.




That darn paint can has more views than any bike photo I have ever posted here.


----------



## Boris (Jan 16, 2012)

chitown said:


> That darn paint can has more views than any bike photo I have ever posted here.




Since that one paint can seems to be the only one in existence, it qualifies as "EXTREMELY RARE". Why don't you just sell it and buy some more bikes that nobody wants to look at.


----------



## militarymonark (Jan 16, 2012)

Dave Marko said:


> This is how it works. They come to me first, I tell them it's worth $1000. and then I give them your email address.




BAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA i lost it after I read that one


----------



## DonChristie (Jan 16, 2012)

^^^Bwahahahwahaha!

You should see the prices in Southern Cal!


----------



## HIGGINSFOREVER (Jan 17, 2012)

*Balloon tire air*

Anybody want to buy a can of balloon tire air,It comes in 2 sizes pre war or post war.


----------



## brownster69 (Jan 17, 2012)

*air*

nice one.......... i will take pre war air please


----------

